# cost-effective



## Costas (Nov 19, 2010)

Κοστοαποδοτικό πάει πολύ; Αντί για το μακρυνάρι 'αποδοτικό ως προς το κόστος (του);


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2010)

Αυτό που λέμε _οικονομικός_, δηλαδή φτηνός, σε συμφέρουσα τιμή, δεν βοηθά;


----------



## Costas (Nov 19, 2010)

Όχι, γιατί είναι κείμενο γεμάτο από economic. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Αποδοτικός ως προς το κόστος είναι απολύτως ακσεπτάμπλ. Απλώς, αναρωτιέμαι για το κοστοαποδοτικός.


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2010)

Θα βρεις λιγοστά θηλυκά, _κοσταποδοτική_ και _κοστοαποδοτική_ σε καλές μεριές. Τώρα γιατί στο teleterm προτείνουν _κοστενεργός_, δεν ξέρω.


----------



## Costas (Nov 19, 2010)

Κοστενεργός;!; Σαν το ηλγράμμα ένα πράμα. Εκτός κι αν είναι αβλεψία. Μάλιστα. Άρα, να το κάνω το απονενοημένο...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2010)

Κοστενεργός;!; Σαν το ηλγράμμα·
ακόμη ένα ακατανόητο πράμα...
Και αν δεν είναι αβλεψία;
αλλ' εκ μελέτης άποψη; Α!
τότε τριών 'μερών θα μείνει θάμα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 19, 2010)

Βλέπω άνοιξες λιμέρι κ' εδώ! :)


----------



## sarant (Nov 19, 2010)

Δεν είναι κακή ιδέα το κοστοαποδοτικός, όσο κι αν του Νίκελ η ένσταση είναι βάσιμη.


----------



## Costas (Nov 19, 2010)

Ένσταση; Γιατί λες ένσταση, sarant? Εννοείς την εναλλακτική πρόταση 'οικονομικός';


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2010)

Για ένα τεχνικό κείμενο που περιέχει όλους αυτούς τους αστείους νεολογισμούς, δεν έχω αντίρρηση. Απλώς, όταν κοιτάξει κανείς τη λέξη λίγο περισσότερο (*cost-effective* Returning a benefit that justifies the initial investment; economical), καταλαβαίνει ότι οι ορολόγοι της κάθε επιστήμης πληρώνονται... με τον όρο.


----------



## sarant (Nov 19, 2010)

Ναι, νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει ουσιώδης διαφορά ανάμεσα στο ένα και στο άλλο, αλλά ο πελάτης έχει πάντα δίκιο.


----------



## Themis (Nov 19, 2010)

Καλό το κοστοαποδοτικός, με μόνο προβληματάκι ότι το effectiveness μεταφράζεται σχεδόν πάντα αποτελεσματικότητα και το cost effectiveness σχεδόν πάντα ακολουθεί. Θα σου έλεγα πάντως να το χρησιμοποιήσεις, αφού είναι οικονομικό :) και απόλυτα σαφές. Εγώ εν προκειμένω ανήκω στη σχολή του Νίκελ: εξετάζω κατ' αρχήν αν η κατάσταση βολεύεται με ένα ολιγοδάπανος. Αν σου χρειαστούν περιφράσεις, μία που μου αρέσει είναι η (ικανοποιητική κτλ.) αξιοποίηση της δαπάνης.


----------



## Costas (Nov 19, 2010)

Μωρέ έχετε δίκιο, αλλά, όπως δείχνει και το παράθεμα του nickel, ο Άγγλος έχει _και_ το economic _και_ το economical, (προτού καν πιάσουμε το cost-effective). Εγώ όμως έχω μόνο το οικονομικός, και, όπως συμφωνούμε όλοι, προηγείται η σαφήνεια.


----------



## Costas (Nov 19, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή, Θέμη, ωστόσο γι' αυτό που λες ότι κυρίως effective = αποδοτικός (εκτός αν το περιορίζεις στο effectiveness), έχω αμφιβολίες. Μια ματιά στο IATE άλλα λέει.


----------



## Themis (Nov 19, 2010)

Στην οικονομική ορολογία, το effectiveness είναι σχεδόν πάντα αποτελεσματικότητα. Η αποδοτικότητα τείνει να μεταφράζει την efficiency, κυρίως όμως όταν έχει δίπλα την effectiveness, επειδή κατά παράδοση η αποδοτικότητα είναι συνώνυμο της κερδοφορίας (profitability, rentabilité).


----------



## Costas (Nov 19, 2010)

Εντάξει, δεν είμαι ειδικός στον τομέα, αλλά πάντως ξαναλέω ότι στο ΙΑΤΕ το cost-effective βγάζει 6 αποτελέσματα, απ' τα οποία τα 4 είναι αποδοτικός, το 1 αποτελεσματικός και άλλο 1 συμφέρων. Τα δε αστεράκια τους είναι τα ίδια (3άρια πλην ενός 'αποδοτικού'). Μπακαλική, δε λέω, αλλά...!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2010)

Themis said:


> Στην οικονομική ορολογία, το effectiveness είναι σχεδόν πάντα αποτελεσματικότητα. Η αποδοτικότητα τείνει να μεταφράζει την efficiency.


Και πού να πάμε και σε τεχνικά κείμενα, όπου η διάκριση είναι ξεκάθαρη. :)
Κι εκεί κάπου μπαίνουν και τα efficacy / efficacity να μπερδέψουν ακόμη περισσότερο τα πράγματα!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 19, 2010)

Ο όρος ουσιαστικά αφορά τη σχέση κόστους-αποτελέσματος. Οικονομικός, για μένα, δεν είναι η σωστή απόδοση, καθώς ο όρος cost-effective εξετάζει και άλλους παράγοντες εκτός από την τιμή. Εξετάζει τα αποτελέσματα, την παραγωγή, τα προϊόντα και τις υπηρεσίες που παίρνουμε σε αντάλλαγμα της δαπάνης μας. Ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται ιδιαίτερα στις προμήθειες στρατιωτικού εξοπλισμού και στον τομέα υγείας. Πχ. θέλω να αγοράσω τανκς και έχω δύο προμηθευτές. Πέρα από την πιο συμφέρουσα οικονομικά τιμή, economically advantageous, λαμβάνω υπόψη και τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά, τη διαθεσιμότητα ή όχι των ανταλλακτικών, κτλ. Βλέπε cost-effectiveness analysis.
Η δική μου πρόταση θα ήταν "με καλή/καλύτερη σχέση κόστους-αποτελέσματος", ή "αποδοτικός ως προς το κόστος". (Και βάζω αποδοτικός και όχι αποτελεσματικός, γιατί το αποτελεσματικός επικεντρώνεται στο αν επιτυγχάνεται ή όχι το αποτέλεσμα, ενώ το αποδοτικός πάντα εξετάζει το αποτέλεσμα σε συνάρτηση με κάτι άλλο: την προσπάθεια, τον χρόνο ή, στην περίπτωσή μας, το κόστος. Και στα αγγλικά, θα μου πείτε, η διαφορά αυτή υφίσταται μεταξύ του effective και του efficient, αλλά επειδή και τα λεξικά δίνουν ως συνώνυμο του cost-effective το cost-efficient, τείνω ακόμα περισσότερο προς το αποδοτικός). Το κοστοαποδοτικός, προσωπικά, δεν θα το τολμούσα, τουλάχιστον σε μετάφραση που θα την έπιανε κάποιος επιμελητής.
:)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2010)

Για να επιτείνω τα όσα γράφει παραπάνω η o_t, να προσθέσω ότι το αγγλ. _economical_ στην κατεξοχήν σημασία του είναι ψευδόφιλο με το ελλ. _οικονομικός_ — βλ. λ.χ. χρήσεις όπως: «_an economical use of interior space_».


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2010)

Η αρχική μου ερώτηση προς τον Κώστα «Αυτό που λέμε οικονομικός, δηλαδή φτηνός, σε συμφέρουσα τιμή, δεν βοηθά;» είχε να κάνει με την απλή σκέψη ότι, αν δεν το απαιτεί το κείμενο, δεν χρειάζεται να το στραμπουλήξουμε ούτε με φλύαρα «αποδοτικός ως προς το κόστος» ούτε με νεολογισμούς όπως «κοσταποδοτικός» (αν και αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ήθελε κι αυτός μια λέξη απ’ το χρηστώνυμό του  ).

Το κυριότερο πρόβλημα της καθημερινής λέξης «οικονομικός» είναι ότι δεν σημαίνει ένα μόνο πράγμα. Ωστόσο, θα πρέπει να φάω πολλά ψωμιά για να καταλάβω σε τι διαφέρει από το _cost-effective_ η συγκεκριμένη σημασία (ΛΝΕΓ: 4. (για πράγματα) (α) αυτός που δεν κοστίζει πολύ, αυτός που έχει συμφέρουσα τιμή (β) αυτός που δεν υποβάλλει τον ιδιοκτήτη του σε μεγάλα έξοδα (π.χ. δεν καταναλώνει πολλά καύσιμα):_ ~ αυτοκίνητο_ 5. (γενικότ.) αυτός που με όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα μέσα επιτυγχάνει όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα ΑΝΤ. αντιοικονομικός). Αυτή η τελευταία σημασία δεν περιγράφει τη σχέση κόστους προς αποτέλεσμα; Το _cost-effective_ έφερε στη ζωή μας κάποια έννοια που δεν υπήρχε παλιότερα; Στην εποχή της λιτότητας να σταματήσω να ψάχνω για οικονομικά πράγματα και να προτιμήσω τα κοσταποδοτικά;


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2010)

Στην εποχή της λιτότητας, τα καλά και συμφέροντα ταις ψυχαίς ημών, γιατί τα υλικά γίνονται όλο και πιο απλησίαστα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 20, 2010)

Ας αρχίσουμε με τα θεωρητικά πρώτα: 

Το κόστος, στην οικονομία, δεν αναφέρεται αναγκαστικά στην τιμή. Πχ το *πραγματικό κόστος*, σε μια οικονομική θεωρία περιορισμένων παραγωγικών συντελεστών, είναι είναι η θυσία των άλλων αγαθών που θα μπορούσαν να παραχθούν στη θέση ενός αγαθού. Αυτό λέγεται και κόστος ευκαιρίας, ή εναλλακτικό κόστος, και έχει εφαρμογή και στην κατανάλωση, όπου αντί για περιορισμένους παραγωγικούς συντελεστές, μιλάμε για περιορισμένο εισόδημα). Το κόστος ευκαιρίας μιας βραδιάς στο σινεμά δεν είναι η τιμή του εισιτηρίου, αλλά η απώλεια της ευκαιρίας να κάνει κάτι άλλο με τα ίδια λεφτά και στον ίδιο χρόνο.


Πρακτικά τώρα:

Έπρεπε, καλώς ή κακώς, να βρεθεί ένας όρος που να μπορεί να σταθεί στη φράση "ο διαγωνισμός κατακυρώθηκε όχι στην πιο οικονομική προσφορά, αλλά σε αυτήν με την καλύτερη σχέση κόστους-αποτελέσματος" (η προσφορά που επιλέξαμε ήταν, μεν, πιο ακριβή, αλλά τα αποτελέσματα -και μην τα βλέπεις μόνο ως άμεσα ανταλλάγματα, πχ αγαθά ή υπηρεσίες, αλλά και γενικότερα οφέλη, πχ. μακροπρόθεσμη αύξηση της παραγωγής σε κόντεξτ επενδύσεων, ή τα γενικότερα οφέλη σε κοινωνικο επιπεδο- συγκριτικά ήταν καλύτερα).

Το cost-effective είναι σαν το *value-for-money (σχέση ποιότητας/τιμής):*

Utility derived from every purchase or every sum of money spent. VFM *is based not only on the minimum purchase price (economy) but also on the maximum efficiency and effectiveness of the purchase.*

Δεν θα έπρεπε κι εδώ να πούμε ότι, αφού οικονομικός σημαίνει με τα λιγότερα λεφτά να αποκτώ τα περισσσότερα και ποιοτικότερα (μεγιστοποιώ τη χρησιμότητα των πόρων μου, ως ορθολογικός καταναλωτής  ), θα το αποδίδαμε "οικονομικός"; 

Καλώς ή κακώς, οι οικονομοφρίκουλες έχουν βγάλει αυτούς τους όρους και κάπως πρέπει να τους αποδώσουμε. Και επειδή αυτοί, τουλάχιστον, βρίσκουνε διαφορά, πρέπει να την αποδώσουμε κι εμείς.


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2010)

oliver_twisted said:


> Καλώς ή κακώς, οι οικονομοφρίκουλες έχουν βγάλει αυτούς τους όρους και κάπως πρέπει να τους αποδώσουμε. Και επειδή αυτοί, τουλάχιστον, βρίσκουνε διαφορά, πρέπει να την αποδώσουμε κι εμείς.


Μα ναι, δεν διαφώνησα. «Για ένα τεχνικό κείμενο που περιέχει όλους αυτούς τους αστείους νεολογισμούς, δεν έχω αντίρρηση». Έχεις όμως δίκιο και στην περίπτωση που κάτι είναι ακριβό, αλλά συμφέρει: δεν θα πούμε ότι είναι _οικονομικό_.


----------



## Costas (Nov 20, 2010)

Γενικότερα, παρότι ο μεταφραστής είναι σκεπτόμενο ον, δουλειά του είναι κυρίως να μεταφράζει και όχι να κριτικάρει την πρωτογενή παραγωγή όρων. Τους όρους που μεταφράζει τους μελετά εκ του σύνεγγυς και εμβαθύνει σ' αυτούς όχι τόσο για να τους ασκήσει ενδεχομένως κριτική όσο για να τους αποδώσει-μεταφέρει στην άλλη γλώσσα. Αλλιώς ο μάστορας γίνεται αρχιτέκτονας. Η τέχνη του μεταφραστή είναι η γλωσσική αυτή μεταφορά και μόνο.

Αυτό, πέρα από τη θεωρητική του πλευρά, έχει και πρακτική, σπουδαιότατη. Όσο και αν λέμε ότι η μεταφράστρια πρέπει να γνωρίζει το αντικείμενό της, στην πράξη ασχολείται συνήθως με πολλών ειδών κείμενα, ή τα κείμενα που μεταφράζει αντλούν από πολλές γνωστικές περιοχές. Η μεταφράστρια δεν έχει σε καμία περίπτωση την υποχρέωση να έχει σε όλες αυτές τις περιοχές τις γνώσεις εκείνες που θα της έδιναν τα όπλα να ασκήσει βαρύνουσα επιστημονική κριτική στους πάσης φύσεως νεολογισμούς της γλώσσας-πηγής.

Έχω λοιπόν απέναντι μου economic, economical, cost-effective, ως και cheap, και η δουλειά μου είναι όσο μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω ή να φτιάξω ανάλογους όρους ή εκφράσεις ή αποδόσεις. Θα εμβαθύνω στη διαφορετική τους σημασία, θα ανιχνεύσω τις αλληλοεπικαλύψεις τους και τις γκρίζες περιοχές τους, τις αμφισημίες ή την πολυσθένεια του καθενός τους, αλλά ως ένα βαθμό μόνο, γιατί δεν είμαι ούτε θέλω να γίνω οικονομολόγος και γιατί η τέχνη μου είναι απλώς να αποδώσω γλωσσικά ένα κείμενο, και ως εκεί.

nickel, εγώ δεν έγραψα κοσταποδοτικό αλλά κοστοαποδοτικό, άρα όχι απ' τ' όνομά μου :) (άσε που το κοσταποδοτικό μού φέρνει στο μυαλό το ουστ από δω!...)

Εδιτ: Α, και να μην ξεχάσω: υπάρχει και ο όρος Σχέση απόδοσης/τιμής...


----------



## Themis (Nov 20, 2010)

oliver_twisted, κανείς δεν αμφισβήτησε την ανάγκη να αποδοθεί ο οικονομικός όρος σαν οικονομικός όρος. Το ερώτημα όμως που τέθηκε σ' αυτό το νήμα ήταν αν μπορούμε να δώσουμε _μονολεκτική _απόδοση. Στην περίπτωση αυτή τίθεται ένα γενικότερο μεταφραστικό πρόβλημα: όταν ένας όρος έχει γίνει ψωμοτύρι στην ξένη γλώσσα αλλά έχει δύσκαμπτες αποδόσεις στα ελληνικά, πόσο δικαιολογείται να βάζουμε ακόμα και στο στόμα της κουτσής Μαρίας τη δύσκαμπτη απόδοση; Διατηρείται η αντιστοιχία γλωσσικού επιπέδου; Οπότε είναι πολύ λογικό να αναρωτηθούμε τι πραγματικά εννοεί ο ποιητής και ενδεχομένως να χρησιμοποιήσουμε μια κοινή λέξη, την οποία θα χρησιμοποιούσε και η ξένη κουτσή Μαρία πριν από την αναβάθμισή της. Η ευρεία χρήση ενός πρώην όρου οδηγεί αναπόφευκτα σε σημασιολογική χαλάρωση. Σε διαβεβαιώ ότι το cost effective χρησιμοποιείται πολλές φορές με την κοινή έννοια του φτηνού, του οικονομικού, του οικονομικά συμφέροντος. Φτηνό μπορεί να είναι και ένα σπίτι - εξυπακούεται, σε σχέση με τις τιμές που υπάρχουν στην αγορά. Όπως ανέφερα, στα μη ειδικά κείμενα εξετάζω το ζήτημα αυτό, με πρώτη εναλλακτική επιλογή το ολιγοδάπανος: μερική αναβάθμιση ma non troppo. Γενικότερα, θα έλεγα ότι πάντα πρέπει να εξετάζεται η ευρύτητα της χρήσης ενός όρου για να μη χάνουμε τη μεταφραστική ισοδυναμία.

Άσχετο: η "σχέση κόστους-αποτελέσματος" έχει οδηγήσει σε πολλά τραγελαφικά. Θα έλεγα να προσέχει κανείς ότι πρόκειται ουσιαστικά για κλάσμα και ότι, αν δεν αλλάξουμε τη θέση του αριθμητή και του παρονομαστή, η αύξησή της δεν είναι καλό πράγμα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 20, 2010)

Οκ, Οκ, εννοείται ότι σε γενικά κείμενα μπορείς να μιλήσεις για "οικονομικό", "ολιγοδάπανο" ή ό,τι τραβάει η όρεξή σας, δεν θα χαλάσουμε τις καρδιές μας. 

Για μονολεκτική απόδοση, που λες, Θέμη, δεν έχω πρόταση να δώσω. Δεν ήταν πρόθεσή μου ούτε να το παίξω οικονομολόγος, ούτε να κάνω μάθημα. Ο όρος όμως είναι σχετικά καθιερωμένος.

"αποδοτικότητα ως προς το κόστος" site:europa.eu 180 αποτελέσματα

ανάμεσά τους και:
β) Αποδοτικότητα ως προς το κόστος : ο λόγος των δαπανών προς το αποτέλεσμα σε σχέση με την επίτευξη των στόχων·. (Πρόταση ΟΔΗΓΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΟΥ ΚΟΙΝΟΒΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΟΥ σχετικά με τη θέσπιση του πλαισίου για την εξάπλωση των Ευφυών Συστημάτων Μεταφορών στον τομέα των οδικών μεταφορών και για τις διεπαφές με άλλους τρόπους μεταφοράς {SEC(2008) 3083} {SEC(2008) 3084})

"σχέση κόστους-αποτελέσματος" site:europa.eu 551 αποτελέσματα

"κόστους-αποτελεσματος" site:europa.eu 5050 αποτελέσματα

"σχέση κόστους-αποτελεσματικότητας" site:europa.eu 4.110 αποτελέσματα

"σχέση κόστους-απόδοσης" site:europa.eu 913 αποτελέσματα

By all means, και προς θεού, κάθε απόδοση ταιριάζει μοναδικά σε κάθε κείμενο, σαν κομμάτι παζλ. Πάει εκεί απόλυτα, παραπέρα όχι. Μοναδική μου ένσταση ήταν ότι πράγματι υφίσταται ο όρος, μην τον αγνούμε. 

Καλό σαββατόβραδο σε όλους!


----------



## Themis (Nov 20, 2010)

oliver_twisted, ασφαλώς και δεν διαφωνούμε, οπότε εγώ εμπνέομαι για να συνεχίσω με το άσχετο. Προσέξτε:


oliver_twisted said:


> Αποδοτικότητα ως προς το κόστος : ο λόγος των δαπανών προς το αποτέλεσμα σε σχέση με την επίτευξη των στόχων (Πρόταση ΟΔΗΓΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΟΥ ΚΟΙΝΟΒΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΟΥ σχετικά με τη θέσπιση του πλαισίου για την εξάπλωση των Ευφυών Συστημάτων Μεταφορών (...)


Ερώτηση: Είναι καλό πράγμα να αυξάνεται η αποδοτικότητα ως προς το κόστος;
Απάντηση Α: Μα θέλει και ρώτημα, ρε άσχετε; Δώσε μου αποδοτικότητα και πάρε μου την ψυχή.
Απάντηση Β: Κακό, κάκιστο. Η αύξηση του λόγου των δαπανών προς το αποτέλεσμα προοιωνίζεται δεινά που φτάνουν μέχρι λουκέτο. 
Συμπληρωματική ερώτηση: Πόσο ευφυής είναι ο ορισμός της αποδοτικότητας ως προς το κόστος στην οδηγία για τις ευφυείς μεταφορές;
 Μη με παίρνετε στα σοβαρά. Απλώς λέω τον πόνο μου για κάποιες _απολύτως καθιερωμένες_ αποδόσεις.


----------



## Costas (Nov 22, 2010)

Για το παραπάνω (παρεμπιπτόντως): προφανώς εδώ το καλό είναι _αντιστρόφως_ ανάλογο. Αυτό θες να πεις, Θέμη; ή δεν καταλαβαίνω;

Κυρίως πιάτο (μιλάει για *κράτη*):
Efficiency should not be adduced to justify gross inequality; (...) It is better to be free than to live in an efficient state of any political colour if efficiency comes at such a price. (stifling dissent etc.)

Δεν είναι οικονομική ορολογία, είναι πολιτική. Λίγο παραπάνω όμως μιλούσε για οικονομικά. Πολιτικο-οικονομικά, εντέλει. Νομίζω άρα πως efficiency-effectiveness παίζουν πολύ μεταξύ τους, και αντιστοίχως η αποδοτικότητα-αποτελεσματικότητα. Κοιτάμε δηλ. το κείμενο, τι λέει, και διαλέγουμε χωρίς αγκυλώσεις. Εδώ, ας πούμε, θα το βάλω αποτελεσματικότητα. (#15)


----------



## Themis (Nov 22, 2010)

Costas said:


> Για το παραπάνω (παρεμπιπτόντως): προφανώς εδώ το καλό είναι _αντιστρόφως_ ανάλογο. Αυτό θες να πεις, Θέμη;


Ναι, και τονίζω ότι πρόκειται για καθιερωμένη σειρά των όρων. Επειδή στο αγγλικό προηγείται το cost, μπαίνουν στο ελληνικό οι δαπάνες ή το κόστος στον αριθμητή και το αποτέλεσμα/ απόδοση στον παρονομαστή. Ενώ βέβαια η "αποδοτικότητα ως προς το κόστος" είναι εμφανώς θετική έννοια, και η αύξησή της αενάως διακηρυσσόμενη επιδίωξη. Λάβε τώρα υπόψη αυτό και αυτό (δεν προχωράω σε άλλες παραλλαγές) και πες μου: πέρα από την καταστροφή της κοινής λογικής, δεν πρόκειται για προαναγγελθέντα μεταφραστικό φόνο;


----------



## Costas (Nov 23, 2010)

Themis said:


> Συμπληρωματική ερώτηση: Πόσο ευφυής είναι ο ορισμός της αποδοτικότητας ως προς το κόστος στην οδηγία για τις ευφυείς μεταφορές;
> Μη με παίρνετε στα σοβαρά. Απλώς λέω τον πόνο μου για κάποιες _απολύτως καθιερωμένες_ αποδόσεις.


Με το πρώτο που υπαινίσσεσαι, το καταλαβαίνω. Ο ορισμός θα ήταν σωστός αν αντέστρεφε τους όρους ("ο λόγος της αποδοτικότητας προς το κόστος") ή αν έγραφε το στραμπουληχτικό "ο αντίστροφος λόγος του κόστους προς την αποδοτικότητα".

Στο δεύτερο όμως, το γκρίζο, τι σε πειράζουν οι "αποδόσεις"; Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα με την απόδοση "αποδοτικότητα ως προς το κόστος"; Μήπως εννοούσες "_απολύτως καθιερωμένους_ *ορισμούς*";


----------



## Themis (Nov 23, 2010)

Η κατά πολύ συνηθέστερη απόδοση είναι "σχέση κόστους-αποτελεσματικότητας" (με ενωτικό ή με κάθετο μεταξύ των δύο λέξεων). Η απόδοση "αποδοτικότητα ως προς το κόστος" έχει το 1/8 των γκουγκλισμάτων της προηγούμενης. Υπάρχει επίσης και η πολύ λιγότερο συχνή παραλλαγή της πρώτης απόδοσης "λόγος κόστους/αποτελεσματικότητας". Η "σχέση" ή ο "λόγος" χρησιμοποιούνται βέβαια και σε όλους σχεδόν τους ορισμούς.


----------



## Costas (Nov 23, 2010)

Α, τώρα κατάλαβα: θα 'θελες να 'ναι σχέση αποτελεσματικότητας-κόστους, αυτό λες. Ναι, βέβαια.


----------



## Themis (Nov 23, 2010)

Για να συνοψίσω: Οποιαδήποτε μετάφραση ή ορισμός χρησιμοποιεί τη "σχέση" ή τον "λόγο" για να αποδώσει το cost effectiveness/ efficiency ή το cost effective/ efficient οφείλει να τοποθετεί την αποτελεσματικότητα/ αποδοτικότητα/ αποτέλεσμα/ απόδοση στον αριθμητή και το κόστος/ δαπάνες στον παρονομαστή, ειδάλλως ο υποφαινόμενος θα τη θεωρεί λανθασμένη και θα τη διορθώνει, όσο κι αν τα ευρήματα είναι 99 προς 1 εναντίον του.

Αιτιολόγηση: 4.900.000 γουγλευρήματα για increase/ increasing/ increased ή για greater/ bigger/ higher cost effectiveness/ efficiency. Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να τεκμηριώσω περαιτέρω για ανάλογα ευρήματα με cost effective/ efficient ή για παραλλαγές της ποσοτικής στάθμισης του εν λόγω θηρίου.

Δικαίωμα έφεσης: Σε όποιον αποδείξει ότι δεν ισχύει ο σιδηρούς νόμος των μεταφραστικών ορίων, που στην περίπτωσή μας παίρνει την ακόλουθη μορφή:
"Καμία μεταφραστική ευρηματικότητα δεν μπορεί να ακυρώσει το γεγονός ότι η τιμή ενός κλάσματος αυξάνεται όταν αυξάνεται ο αριθμητής του και μειώνεται όταν αυξάνεται ο παρονομαστής του."

Ηθικό δίδαγμα: Έχει και η καθιέρωση τα όριά της. Φίλος μεν Πλάτων (που λέει ο λόγος, γιατί δεν τον χωνεύω), φιλτέρα δε αλήθεια.

Διευκρινιστική σημείωση: Έχω συναντήσει πάμπολλες φορές την αγωνιώδη και ενάρετη προσπάθεια να "αυξηθεί" ο "λόγος" ή η "σχέση" κόστους/ αποτελεσματικότητας, σε γραπτά που υποτίθεται ότι δεν διορθώνω αλλά απλώς συμπληρώνω. Δεν μπορεί να την πληρώνουν πάντα οι αθώοι. Enough is enough.


----------



## Themis (Nov 23, 2010)

Στην αιτιολόγηση παρέλειψα να επαναλάβω ότι η cost effectiveness/ efficiency είναι ακραιφνώς θετική έννοια και συνεπώς, αφού ποσοτικοποιείται, η αύξησή της δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι εξ ορισμού επιθυμητή.


----------



## Costas (Nov 23, 2010)

Τη σωστή απόδοση χρησιμοποιεί το λινκ που έδωσα στο #24, κι ας μην είναι οικονομολόγοι...


----------

